
It’s weirdly hard to steal Mark Zuckerberg’s trash - bko
https://theoutline.com/post/3994/it-is-weirdly-hard-to-steal-mark-zuckerbergs-trash?zd=1&zi=4elkle6k
======
dep_b
> I could learn more about Mark Zuckerberg’s habits and interests, creating my
> own ad profile of him. Then I could sell this information to brands looking
> to target that coveted "male, 18-34, billionaire” demographic. Think of it
> as a physical version of Facebook’s business model.

That's just pure gold!

------
raiyu
It's obvious that Mark values his privacy. There are numerous articles about
the lengths he goes to secure his physical privacy at pretty much every single
residence that he owns.

To have a business model that operates completely opposite to that isn't a
surprise if you read some of his original view points on facebook users and
also how he handles various issues at the company.

That's not to say that he hasn't changed with time, but certainly, no one
looks at Facebook and says oh gee wiz that's a company that has my best
interests at heart.

So if the way you live your life personally is at odds with the way you run
your company, then something really is out of whack, and it is a element of
distrust in a sense. The work culture, and life culture don't match, so in
essence you are saying that one of them is "wrong" by the very fact that they
don't coincide.

I think what's interesting is that we are looking at Facebook and saying oh
man 2B people, that's a big moat, how will Facebook get displaced. But I think
that process has already started and it won't be through the #DeleteFacebook
campaign, but instead a social network that takes messaging, group organizing,
and events - and then layers privacy on top of that.

Hrm... maybe like Telegram which just passed 200MM users.

The network is the key moat, but we are happy to part with most of the useless
stuff on Facebook, and you can always download and archive your photos for
later, though I think everyone is using Facebook photos less and less anyway.

This disruption can happen very rapidly, in the span of 2-3 years, Telegram
can become a network with 1B people, and everyone who really does use Facebook
as a tool to keep in touch with people can easily leave.

~~~
twelve40
As we can plainly see, most people in the world don't give a shit about
privacy.

The moat can also become irrelevant overnight, see MySpace for reference.

What do people care about? You'll be the next Zuck once you figure it out, but
it sure ain't privacy.

------
spacehome
> I posted an Instagram story that I was going to steal Zuckerberg’s trash ...

This guy doesn't take OpSec very seriously. I mean, reallY? Does he know who's
website he's posting on?

------
ashelmire
This is pretty hilarious. It's also indicative of what a two-faced, paranoid,
antisocial human Zuckerberg is despite playing nice in public. His image is
extremely well-curated and clearly quite different from reality.

~~~
bko
To be fair, people are trying to rummage through his trash. If you had people
trying to go through your trash and you could prevent it for a marginal
amount, wouldn’t you?

------
RandallBrown
This guy checked his trash after it was picked up, then went to an under
construction house and was surprised the dumpster was near where the
construction was?

What's weirdly hard about any of that?

------
actuallymywork
Perhaps facebook is kind of an incredibly over the top paranoid mutually
assured destruction (with respect to privacy) tool. (I don't 'actually' think
this, but, even if that's not the intent, it is probably 'at least' an
unintentional side-effect)

------
mempko
Robots don't create garbage, except maybe in the form of heat.

------
EGreg
So we learned nothing.

And as usual an article ends on some pithy musing. Weird :)

------
evo_9
It's almost as if he knows the value of ones personal data.

------
saalweachter
> I reached out to a representative at Facebook to confirm how Mark Zuckerberg
> disposes of his garbage, but as of press time, they did not respond.

I really, really hope he actually did.

------
ponderatul
Talk about having no skin in the game. You want my data, then your data should
be fucking public.

------
Chris2048
What the hell is with the scrolling on that site!

------
tziki
"Weirdly hard", yet they're the one trying to steal someone's trash.

------
FLUX-YOU
Alternate universe headline in which man finds Zuckerberg's trash:

"I found Mark Zuckerberg's trash. Tech CEO can't reasonably secure his own
data, so you shouldn't trust him with yours."

~~~
metalliqaz
He didn't find any trash.

